# circuito como rele



## calpe83 (Mar 23, 2006)

hola a todos. tengo una pequeña duda tengo que implementar un circuito a modo de rele, pero quiero hacerlo de forma electronica, tal vez con algun integrado o a base de transistores y demas, pero no se como hacerlo, si alguien me puede ayudar...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 23, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos. tengo una pequeña duda tengo que implementar un circuito a modo de rele, pero quiero hacerlo de forma electronica, tal vez con algun integrado o a base de transistores y demas, pero no se como hacerlo, si alguien me puede ayudar...



Bueno su pregunta es poco consisa

Si es para controlarr CA puede usar un MOC
Si es para CD un Optoacoplador.
Si es electrónica Digital pudiera utilizar un cerrojo  (Latch) tal vez hasta un buffer de 3 estados.

En fin, lo mejor será que diga en que piensa utilizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## calpe83 (Mar 26, 2006)

lo siento, se trata de un circuito dc 12v, y baja potencia gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 26, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> lo siento, se trata de un circuito dc 12v, y baja potencia gracias



No hay problema, 

Preguntaba usted que si se puede sustituir un rele por algún circuito si se refería a un Circuito integrado, como ya le decía puede usar un optoacoplador por ejemplo un 4n26.

O si quiere hacerlo usted mismo, puede usar un led frente a un fototransistor, o usar un SCR accionado por un pulso en la compuerta.

Exactamente que quiere controlar y que lo controla, con esos datos podremos hacerle la mejor recomendación.

Saludos


----------



## calpe83 (Mar 27, 2006)

se trata de abrir y cerrar paso a señales de 12v en un automovil, la cuestión es que pretendo conmutar varias señales simultaneamente, y trato de sustituir todos los reles que serian necesarios por un curcuito electronico, la maniobra de dicho circuito se realizaria mediante un pulsador con enclavamiento electrico, por lo que para esto también necesitare de estos "reles"
en unos casos los contactos de potencia de los reles deberian ser normalmente abiertos y en otros normalmente cerrados.
gracias nuevamente y disculpe las molestias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> se trata de abrir y cerrar paso a señales de 12v en un automovil, la cuestión es que pretendo conmutar varias señales simultaneamente, y trato de sustituir todos los reles que serian necesarios por un curcuito electronico, la maniobra de dicho circuito se realizaria mediante un pulsador con enclavamiento electrico, por lo que para esto también necesitare de estos "reles"
> en unos casos los contactos de potencia de los reles deberian ser normalmente abiertos y en otros normalmente cerrados.
> gracias nuevamente y disculpe las molestias



No es ninguna molestia, pues le servirán perfecto los optos, cuestan como $6 pesos y ocupan casi una cuarta parte de un relevador  o menos.

Saludos y cualquier otra cosa no dude en preguntar


----------



## calpe83 (Mar 28, 2006)

provocaria esto una pequeña caida de tensión?
lo podria solucionar de alguna forma?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> provocaria esto una pequeña caida de tensión?
> lo podria solucionar de alguna forma?



Entre el colector y el emisor del fototransistor VCE si esl transistor esta totalmente saturado, hay una caída de .2v si esta en corte VCE=VCC.

Como puede ver, son valores similares a los que obtendría con un relé o mejores. Y no, no se peude solucionar, es bien sabido que en un interruptor abierto su resistencia es infinita y hay una caida de voltaje igual o casi igual a la de la entrada. y en un interruptor cerrado el potencial es 0 o casi 0.

Saludos


----------



## calpe83 (Mar 29, 2006)

una ultima pregunta. porque me recomienda optos?
lo digo porque personalmente pienso que implican un mayor aunque no costoso ni complejo proceso de montaje, que me podria ahorrar implementando el sistema con los scr que me recomendó al principio.
nuevamente le muestro mi más sincero agradecimiento.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> una ultima pregunta. porque me recomienda optos?
> lo digo porque personalmente pienso que implican un mayor aunque no costoso ni complejo proceso de montaje, que me podria ahorrar implementando el sistema con los scr que me recomendó al principio.
> nuevamente le muestro mi más sincero agradecimiento.



Un SCR utilizado en CA esta perfecto, le aplica le pulso a la compuerta y se cierra el SCR al quitárselo se abre, pero en CD se queda siempre cerrado aún si retira la corriente de compuerta, la manera de abrirlo, es aplicando una conmutación forzada o removiendo la corriente de ánodo. por eso mejor el opto, el fototransistor funciona perfecto como interruptor y no se queda saturado.

Saludos


----------



## calpe83 (Abr 2, 2006)

gracias por todo nuevamente. creo que ya lo tengo bastante claro


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 2, 2006)

calpe83 dijo:
			
		

> gracias por todo nuevamente. creo que ya lo tengo bastante claro



No hay de que, espero le salga bien su proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 7, 2006)

lo mismo estoy realizando yo Estoy utilizando un optocoplador 4n26 Un integrado inversor 4049BPC un SC146M, un transistor BC548 un TRIAC de 4 amp a 600 Volt Diodos IN4004 entre otras cosas como son las resistencias de 150, 39, 680, 18 ohms, 47, 10, 33, 33K omhs, y 1M ohm Capacitores uno de 200pF a 500V y otro de 0.047mF a 600V... todo esto alimetado por una fuente de 5vcd. Necesito utilizar este circuto para controlar un sistemas de bombeo automatico, conectando un detector de tanque lleno y vacio (ya tengo ambos cirtcuitos, se alimentan de 5volts y tilizan resietencias, LEDs, y transistores BC548.) , y asi hacer funcionar el motor dependiendo del estado de los detectores... La pregunta es: ¿como conecto los detectores al relevador, el motor, es decir el sistema en conjunto...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

ADANVVV dijo:
			
		

> lo mismo estoy realizando yo Estoy utilizando un optocoplador 4n26 Un integrado inversor 4049BPC un SC146M, un transistor BC548 un TRIAC de 4 amp a 600 Volt Diodos IN4004 entre otras cosas como son las resistencias de 150, 39, 680, 18 ohms, 47, 10, 33, 33K omhs, y 1M ohm Capacitores uno de 200pF a 500V y otro de 0.047mF a 600V... todo esto alimetado por una fuente de 5vcd. Necesito utilizar este circuto para controlar un sistemas de bombeo automatico, conectando un detector de tanque lleno y vacio (ya tengo ambos cirtcuitos, se alimentan de 5volts y tilizan resietencias, LEDs, y transistores BC548.) , y asi hacer funcionar el motor dependiendo del estado de los detectores... La pregunta es: ¿como conecto los detectores al relevador, el motor, es decir el sistema en conjunto...



Hola todo depende de como funciona su detector, si quiere que la haber un 1 se activen las bombas, solo ocupa conectar la salida del detector al bc548 + un a resistencia, en el colector pone el relé con un diodo, y al la salida del relé conecta la bomba .

Si quiere que cuando haya un 0 se active, hace casi lo mismo pero con 2 bc548 en cascada, el primero va con una resistenci ane la base hacia la salida del detector, el segundo le conecta la base al colector del primero y en el colector de este segundo pone el relé 

Saludos


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2006)

Aunque si uno quiere ser mas preciso.. el optoacoplador es mas parecido a un relé que un scr... ya que cumple la funcion de separar la estapa de control, con la de operacion del circuito a controlar, cosa que con el scr no se puede... ya que la misma corriente de control del circuito se ocupa para la etapa controlada !!


----------



## thors (Jun 8, 2006)

faltan datos sobre la corriente a controlar y la frcuencia de conmutacion  
pienso que lo quieres es controlar alguna bobina o luz  
con las bobinas hay que mucho cuidado por la corriente que demanda al inicio
y final del cierre y apertura 
con las luces dependera de la potencia 

si tienes los datos publicalos y vemos


----------



## thors (Jun 8, 2006)

faltan datos sobre la corriente a controlar y la frcuencia de conmutacion  
pienso que lo quieres es controlar alguna bobina o luz  
con las bobinas hay que mucho cuidado por la corriente que demanda al inicio
y final del cierre y apertura 
con las luces dependera de la potencia 

si tienes los datos publicalos y vemos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

yo no entiendo lo de los optos ¿que tiene que aislar en un automovil?

Te recomiendo mosfets,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

yo no entiendo lo de los optos ¿que tiene que aislar en un automovil?

Te recomiendo mosfets, 
 Baja caida (pocos mili ohms)
 Facil funcionamiento, le aplicas 12V y entra en conduccion, 0 en corte.
Varios amperios
mira en amidata

existen versiones especiales para automocion, con proteccion incluida en amidata


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 8, 2006)

cIRCUITO A CONSTRUIR

http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7059/electronivel1114oo.jpg

RELEVADOR

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/9083/relevador10oc.jpg


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 14, 2006)

nesesito construir los contrles de arranque y paro para el rele que estoy realizando... Solicito información al respecto por favor...


----------

